# Gerbil drinking LOTS of water - could she have diabetes?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have noticed the last couple of days that one of my girls is drinking LOTS of water.


I give them fresh water every day and this little one's normal behaviour is that she will be waiting by the area where I put the bottle and she will start to drink before I have had a chance to fix the bottle properly, she will just drink for quite a while then I don't notice her drink through the rest of the day as she seems to prefer fresh straight out the tap and it being cold.

However the last few days I have noticed her not only drinking straight after a water change, but at least three other times during the day, every single time she drinks for ages. I checked the bottle and she is getting water. 

I can not see anything else being wrong with her, she looks healthy, droppings are normal, I haven't noticed an increase with urine amounts. 

What could be wrong? Or is this normal for some gerbils?

Thanks


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think this is normal for gerbils. Mine drink very little. Perhaps she needs to be checked by a vet.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

polishrose said:


> I don't think this is normal for gerbils. Mine drink very little. Perhaps she needs to be checked by a vet.


Thank you for your reply, I have been thinking she needs to be seen by a vet as I was sure drinking so much isn't right, but as I don't drive I can only be driven to the vet by a family member and they are refusing to take me, not sure what to do  
I have offered to pay for petrol and I will of course pay for the vet, but they just keep telling me she is fine  
I'm sure something is not right.


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

My gerbils who live in the dining room drink a few times a day but they always have done so that is quite normal for them. But since your gerbil didn't used to do that then maybe it is an indication that something is wrong. How old is she?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Could you not get a taxi or a bus?
But usually excessive drinking is to do with kidneys. Well in dogs anyway.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> I have noticed the last couple of days that one of my girls is drinking LOTS of water.
> 
> I give them fresh water every day and this little one's normal behaviour is that she will be waiting by the area where I put the bottle and she will start to drink before I have had a chance to fix the bottle properly, she will just drink for quite a while then I don't notice her drink through the rest of the day as she seems to prefer fresh straight out the tap and it being cold.
> 
> ...


Usually whatever the animal, dog cat or small furries if there is a sudden change in drinking habits and it becomes excessive to their normal amount, then it usually means that its highly likely there is a problem, usually you will get excessive urination too or that will follow. One of my daughters Guinea pigs did the same thing and it turned out she had a urinary tract infection, a course of bayril sorted it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fluffydd said:


> My gerbils who live in the dining room drink a few times a day but they always have done so that is quite normal for them. But since your gerbil didn't used to do that then maybe it is an indication that something is wrong. How old is she?


She is about 8 months old.



blade100 said:


> Could you not get a taxi or a bus?
> But usually excessive drinking is to do with kidneys. Well in dogs anyway.


Can't find a taxi who will take me and the gerbils.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Usually whatever the animal, dog cat or small furries if there is a sudden change in drinking habits and it becomes excessive to their normal amount, then it usually means that its highly likely there is a problem, usually you will get excessive urination too or that will follow. One of my daughters Guinea pigs did the same thing and it turned out she had a urinary tract infection, a course of bayril sorted it.


Thanks. I've decided to just phone the vet tomorrow and ask, I can ask if they know a taxi company who will except w'chairs and animals.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Could you not get a taxi or a bus?
> But usually excessive drinking is to do with kidneys. Well in dogs anyway.


It's the same with rabbits too so think it is the same with any animal


Animallover26 said:


> She is about 8 months old.
> 
> Can't find a taxi who will take me and the gerbils.
> 
> Thanks. I've decided to just phone the vet tomorrow and ask, I can ask if they know a taxi company who will except w'chairs and animals.


It's dogs taxi drivers have a problem with, I take all my rodent to the vets in a taxi


----------

